# Border-Color... Problem!



## Waterstorm (11. Dezember 2003)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem, ich bekomm trotz der Border-color Zuweisung die Umrandung oder besser gesagt den Rahmen des Bildes net rot oder über haupt andersfarbig.
Hier mal der Quelltext:




> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
> "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
> <html>
> <head>
> ...




Es ist sicherlich wieder irgentein dusseligkeits Fehler. Aber währe trotzdem nett wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet. 

Ciao,
euer Pitri


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Dezember 2003)

Probiers mal mit (...Gemütlickeit..) :

<div style="border: 1px solid #FF0000;">


----------



## Waterstorm (12. Dezember 2003)

Erstmal danke...
Aber wenn ich dein tag mit den anderen replace dann ist a)der schwarze Rahmen noch da und b)nun ist ein roter Rahmen , aber nicht nur um das Bild soondern über der ganzen Breite der Seite.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2003)

Ist irgendwie logisch, da du um den div eine Border anlegst, dem div allerdings keine Größe zuweist. Mein Vorschlag:


```
BÖSER CODE (dein code) 
<div style="border: 1px; border-color: #FF0000;">
<img src="http://scifi.pages.at/pitri/Bilder/Website/Wueste_klein.jpg" alt="Mein neustes GFX" >
</div>
```


```
GUTER CODE (mein code) *gg*
<img src="http://scifi.pages.at/pitri/Bilder/Website/Wueste_klein.jpg" alt="Mein neustes GFX" style="border: 1px; border-color: #FF0000;">
```
Das schöne an CSS-Attributen ist, sie gelten meist, für alle HTML-Elemente *hint*


----------



## Waterstorm (12. Dezember 2003)

Großes Danke an Cutti und Leuchte ...


----------

